# Dingux on the Gemei a330



## sonknuck23 (Jan 29, 2011)

Is this like, something that may happen? Or is it gonna' happen, we're just waiting for it.

Just curious. .


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Feb 3, 2011)

As far as I know, they are getting rather close. I just hope that they are just in the same path as Mr. Ofer Alon or Mr. Robert Pelloni; just being VERY quiet and focused on the project. I am getting rather worried, though; I got my Gemei today!


----------



## Another World (Feb 4, 2011)

chinachip contacted booboo about adding support. they offered test systems, specs, information, help and whever else he wanted. he said that due to real life responsibilities (he codes o/s stuff in real life) that users should not hold their breath. this means he wants to port it but he hasn't posted an update since sept of last year.

-another world


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 4, 2011)

I guess that is just a possibility.


----------



## Fireballo (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm actually more curious if they are going to improve the sound quality. The shitty sound is by far the worst thing about the a320.


----------



## redact (Feb 4, 2011)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
			
		

> As far as I know, they are getting rather close. I just hope that they are just in the same path as Mr. Ofer Alon or *Mr. Robert Pelloni*; just *being VERY quiet and focused on the project*. I am getting rather worried, though; I got my Gemei today!


hah!


if the ga330 does get dingux, though then i may decide to get it over one of those a380s with he 360 buttons


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Feb 4, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> if the ga330 does get dingux, though then i may decide to get it over one of those a380s with he 360 buttons


Hai. The main reason why I want Dingux is to no longer have the need to use Goomba Colour in my EZFlash IV.


----------



## Another World (Apr 18, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> I'm actually more curious if they are going to improve the sound quality. The shitty sound is by far the worst thing about the a320.



the sound is fine for me, its the internal speakers that suck. i've hooked my gemei a330 up to a stereo, bose speakers, my car, etc, and it sounds fine with vbr mp3s.

-another world


----------



## Gausen (May 27, 2011)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well there is this guy streigh who claims that changing the extension from GBC to GBA or JGC can get Game Boy games running on the Gemei a330.

http://boards.dingoonity.org/gemei-a330/of...view-topic/135/

My order hasnt arrived yet so i cant test it. Maybe someone can confirm this?


----------

